# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Has anybody seen this type of Plastic/PVC glazing for glass panels???????

## JProhask

IMG_0297.jpgIMG_0293.jpg

Hey all,

I am being asked to build a display case to replicate the other 90% of display cases in an historical gallery/museum.
90% of these cases use this type of glazing/glass restrictors to hold in their 1/8" thick temp. glass panels in place.

I have searched all of my resources, scoured the web and am coming up dry. Nothing at Outwater, Grainger, McMaster etc. 
This material is rigid and can be mitered to size. I have found scraps of black, gray and white while searching around but no manufacture stamp etc. The middle channel piece also has an adhesive tape backing that sticks to the inner frame/opening.


I am at a loss, any help would be greatly appreciated!!

All the best,

-Jim

----------


## Paul Brewin

Try *CRL Laurence*, see if you can email them that picture and maybe they can help. I've only shopped for styrene channels for acrylic.

----------


## Pop Alexandra

You could also try Agro PVC panels if you're still interested in sheets.

----------

